# Hangleton Farm Equestrian Centre



## geronimostilton (15 March 2009)

I'm asking on behalf of a friend who is moving to West Sussex soon and looking for somewhere to keep her horse. Does anyone have any experiences of this yard? Or any other places to recommend in the area?


----------



## LadyRascasse (15 March 2009)

its just down the road from me, its not my cup of tea as it is a huge yard, quite expensive but you do get what you pay for as the have amazing faclities. where is she moving to?


----------



## Wildspirit (15 March 2009)

I know someone who apparently goes there but im not good friends with her, I personally cant give my opinon but i know its quite expensive but well equipped


----------



## Amy_08 (15 March 2009)

I used to keep my horse down the road from there. It is a huge yard with over 100 horses on it. It may be bigger now as this was 4 years ago. Too many horses in each field for my liking. Great facilities and good hacking, but better yards around for livery. I was at Patching Livery Yard about 5 minutes from there-brilliant yard, fabulous hacking over the south downs and a school. 24/7 turnout in the summer as well-would definately recommend it.


----------



## geronimostilton (15 March 2009)

She's got a job near Worthing I think (can't remember exactly) and is looking at flats to rent in the Ferring - Littlehampton areas. So yards near there would be good, she wants reasonable facilities with good off road hacking.


----------



## lilym (15 March 2009)

Great facilities very busy, and TO limited, i would look in patching...


----------



## LadyRascasse (15 March 2009)

i live in littlehampton, but decided to go further afield for a very nice yard, i agree with the others look patching way. or if she wants to go the other side of worthing i no a nice yard which is owned by my friend, pm me if you want details


----------



## geronimostilton (15 March 2009)

Thanks all. I'll let her know that it may be better to look near Patching. If anyone has any yards to recommend/warn about, you can let me know by pm if you like. Gwen, I'll ask her and pm you if she's interested


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (16 March 2009)

It depends want you like, my mother calls it bultins for horses! I worked and kept mine there for a short time but am now very happy to be back at my own yard. What facilites is she after? Theres a yard outside Arundel which is right on the estate so awsome hacking, the same estate Hangleton liveries ride on, now Titnoor (sp) lane is open it would be easy to cut from lower to higher road if shes in Worthing.


----------



## geronimostilton (16 March 2009)

She says she wants good sized stables (12x12 min) a decent outdoor school, good off road hacking and all year turnout. Indoor school &amp; other facilities would be a bonus.
She's hoping to find a flat west of Worthing.


----------

